# the new year



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

I am not very good at putting what i want to say into words. My H and I have been fighting a lot latley and I dont know what to do about it. I was hoping that the holidays would help and during christmas we were doing ok not really talking but not arguing either. Well for the new year it all went down hill. He would not even give me a kiss on new years eve but we did argue.I havent gotten a kiss from him in about a week so I flat out asked him if he wants a divorse and he said no but if all we do is argue and then never make up is there any other choice for us? If anyone has any advice I will very much appreachate it and thank you. Also sorry I am a bad speller.


----------



## 13lissy (Nov 8, 2009)

resentful said:


> I am not very good at putting what i want to say into words. My H and I have been fighting a lot latley and I dont know what to do about it. I was hoping that the holidays would help and during christmas we were doing ok not really talking but not arguing either. Well for the new year it all went down hill. He would not even give me a kiss on new years eve but we did argue.I havent gotten a kiss from him in about a week so I flat out asked him if he wants a divorse and he said no but if all we do is argue and then never make up is there any other choice for us? If anyone has any advice I will very much appreachate it and thank you. Also sorry I am a bad speller.


You feel neglected because of his lack of affection, it's understandable and it's normal to feel this way. Can you give an example of the arguments that you guys have? Do you both get hostile towards each other? How does the argument end? (does it end with both you angry or hurt? or does it end with no words, one of you leaving, or one of you shutting down? if not these examples then can you tell me what you think?)


----------



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I would recommend counseling, before giving up on your marriage.


----------



## resentful (Dec 7, 2009)

The arguments always end up with me hurting my H shuting down and nothing ever gets solved. We just end up shouting at each other and it seem like it is always something that I say. I can just ask how was your day and it can lead to an argument. Everone recommends counseling but he refuses He says that he dosent need help but that I do.


----------

